# One Lure/Fly Tournament in the ENP



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

So, we all sign up and then random 2 person teams are selected? Do you have a target date? Thanks, Mark


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Could be a tough tournament. But sounds fun. Too bad I’m in Jacksonville


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I would do it for sure!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> So, we all sign up and then random 2 person teams are selected? Do you have a target date? Thanks, Mark


Here's where I got the idea. Figured we could learn from that prestigious tournament.

Jackson Hole One Fly


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I may be in, will have to wait and see dates and stuff


----------



## JT Flatsfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d be in if dates worked out.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Here's where I got the idea. Figured we could learn from that prestigious tournament.
> 
> Jackson Hole One Fly


There used to be a "one jig" tournament in Islamorada, too.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

So my question would be what fly and set up would guys use? I am curious to what fly guys would select. I believe mine would be an Everglades Special, 1/0 hook, with a 30 lb bite tippet.
would there be a different category for the fly fishing impaired folks?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

Loogie said:


> So my question would be what fly and set up would guys use? I am curious to what fly guys would select. I believe mine would be an Everglades Special, 1/0 hook, with a 30 lb bite tippet.
> would there be a different category for the fly fishing impaired folks?


I think that's a pretty good choice --I was thinking that it'd definitely require a 30lb fluoro bite tippet. I might also fish a 1/0 purple/black peanut butter, or if was feeling crazy maybe a size 1 gangster gurgler in white/tan.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd be interested but my only comment is that if I'm committing to making a trip I'd hate to be out of the tourney if I break off my fly or lure. 

I think you could specify 1 fly or lure but you can use as many of that fly as you like, same color. 

So if you pick chartreuse and white Clousers you have to fish that all day but you can vary the size and weight.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I agree w/ Jason....I can stick with the same style fly...but thousands of miles of mangrove branches are my nemesis and I know I'm gonna break my fly off on the second cast


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

So a spin guy could use as many red/white 1/4 oz jigs as he wants? All day? Come on guys, it's a one fly or lure tournament. And yes, it's supposed to be challenging. I'm gonna use 40# leader, so I'll still be going when @Loogie is done!

Ok, I'm done being a hardass. Hope you can pull something off, DB.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Who would be interested in this if I put something together to raise money for a charity? Two men teams, with the anglers going on other angler's boats (to keep us honest). Only one lure or fly of choice to be used the entire day. If you break it off or lose it, you're out. Maybe hold it out of Everglades City.


We’ve done something similar with the addition that you can pre-purchase additional flies/lures (same as the first one) for a premium price!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I would be comfortable with a 3 or 5 of the same fly on board. we are switching people so we have an "unknown" person to keep us honest


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Wish there were more tournaments like this in my area


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Still a day of fishing even with an early break off. I would be in for EC if I could swing the date.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

TR. said:


> Still a day of fishing even with an early break off. I would be in for EC if I could swing the date.


Yeah, that's the idea. Even if you lose your fly/lure, nothing to prevent you from continuing to fish. You just would be out of the running in the tournament.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Even if you lose your fly/lure, nothing to prevent you from continuing to fish. You just would be out of the running in the tournament.


I would change my vote to not interested if that's the case. I think a 3 to 5 fly limit is a better option as I would not want to be "out" of a tournament that I spent $$ for travel, lodging, food, beer, entry fee and time off of work. That is just my opinion though and I hope it comes together for you guys.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I could do that. 
The use of 1 lure/fly is a great idea.

the cost of the day is the same as a normal day in the glades with a small entry fee.
Keep us posted.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My vote is you have to buy your 1-fly or -1 jig from @lemaymiami


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

RennieRae said:


> I would change my vote to not interested if that's the case. I think a 3 to 5 fly limit is a better option as I would not want to be "out" of a tournament that I spent $$ for travel, lodging, food, beer, entry fee and time off of work. That is just my opinion though and I hope it comes together for you guys.


I think the cost of the tournament will be fairly cheap, this isn't "The Big Rock Tournament" ...while I am in favor of 3-5 flies, I would still fish it with one....the trip costs don't change except a negligible entry fee. Most importantly it's meeting a bunch of guys I only know by screen name...and I now know what DB looks like since the addition of his bionic thumb


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

mwolaver said:


> So a spin guy could use as many red/white 1/4 oz jigs as he wants? All day? Come on guys, it's a one fly or lure tournament. And yes, it's supposed to be challenging. I'm gonna use 40# leader, so I'll still be going when @Loogie is done!
> 
> Ok, I'm done being a hardass. Hope you can pull something off, DB.


 OK I’m moving up to 40# leader!


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

Sounds challenging - keep us posted


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Still thinking of doing this.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mako 181 said:


> Still thinking of doing this.


Perculating


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Perculating


How is the thumb?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mako 181 said:


> How is the thumb?


Hope to get the pins out next Friday and then two more weeks in a splint. Getting restless!


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

I am in... I would say that you can have two of the same lure. Has to be exactly the same. I don't think I have ever made it out of ENP without losing a lure especially if I am fishing the mangroves.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

No clue if I'd be able to make the trip south or not, but a big thing for me (or anyone traveling) would be the ability to "fun fish" after losing a fly/lure.

I guess it would just be on the honor system that anything you catch after losing your "One Fly" wouldn't count, but I wouldn't want to have to trash the rest of the day if I made a special trip to fish.

On a side note -- the only One Fly tourney I've fished allowed you to re-tie your leader, but you had to use the same fly. Pretty useful for oyster rakes and mangroves, and for fish with sandpaper lips. They also had an "Ugly Fly" calcutta -- if you caught even a single target species on a fly you could enter, and the judges would choose who had the ugliest fly that still got the job done. It made fly selection at least a little more interesting.


----------

